# nochmal XF4.3 und das keyboard

## tc

Hi!

Ich habe xfree 4.3 installiert. Nach einigem Gefummel in der xf86conf stimmten auch wieder alle Tasten (normal deutsch, mit 'dead keys'). 

Dann habe ich ein etc-update gemacht und blind alle config-files die was mit x und keyboard zu tun hatten durch die neuen ersetzen lassen. 

Danach war die rechte Alt-taste nicht mehr normal, (kein Pipe-Zeichen (bar), kein euro, keine tilde, usw) 

Ohne mir gross Gedanken zu machen habe ich dann erstmal mit den Dateien in /etc/X11/xkb rumgespielt, und dort u.U. eigene Fehler eingebaut.

Als letztes ist mir aufgefallen das nichtmal mehr die Umlaute funktionieren, egal was ich in xf86config eintrage.

Mittlerweile habe ich schon fast den gesamten Inhalt von /etc/X11/xkb (bzw. /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/) neu aus den Source-Paketen ueberschrieben (hat nichts geaendert) , so dass der Fehler eigentlich nicht an meinen Aenderungen liegen kann, und es sieht so aus als haette etc-update noch andere config-files ersetzt als die in /X11/xkb.

setxkbmap tuts irgendwie auch nicht:

```

# /usr/X11R6/bin/setxkbmap -v -rules xfree86 -model pc105 -layout de

Warning! Multiple definitions of rules file

         Using command line, ignoring X server

Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard model

         Using command line, ignoring X server

Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard layout

         Using command line, ignoring X server

Trying to build keymap using the following components:

keycodes:   xfree86+aliases(qwertz)

types:      complete

compat:     complete

symbols:    pc/pc(pc105)+pc/de

geometry:   pc(pc105)

Error loading new keyboard description

```

keine .xmodmap in home

das xfree-logfile:

```

$ cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-xfs-r2 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 04 March 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  5 16:15:49 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "myCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc-105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc-105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/[...]

[...]

II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

(II) Server_Terminate keybinding not found

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

liegts evtl. am 'Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled' ?

Auszug xf86conf:

```

#**********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

#**********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc-105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

EndSection

```

Gibt es einen naheliegenden Grund weshalb setxkbmap nicht will? 

Irgendwelche Ideen, was ich nochmal zur Fehlersuche anstellen koennte?

Gibts noch andere config files fuers keyboard unter X als die in X11/xkb? (und die im home)

achja, wenn ich das pipe-Zeichen in der Konsole machen will, dann schreibt er mir ne Zeile aus der bash-history hin und zwar die von ganz oben aus der liste, ich weiss nichtmal welche Taste normalerweise dieses Verhalten hat.

----------

## tc

einen Trick habe ich noch gefunden, xkbcomp durch ein Skript ersetzen welches mitlogt wie es aufgerufen wird.

die Optionen sind:

```

(# xkbcomp) -w 1 -R/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb -xkm - -em1 The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: -emp >  -eml Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

```

Nach 'xkbcomp --help' ist klar das nur ein Teil relevant ist:

```

(# xkbcomp) -w 10 -R/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb -xkm - /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

```

('-w 10' macht mehr Warnungen)

gepiped wir dabei folgendes:

```

xkb_keymap "default" {

xkb_keycodes { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

xkb_types { include "complete" };

xkb_compatibility { include "complete" };

xkb_symbols { include "pc/pc(pc105)+pc/de" };

xkb_geometry { include "pc(pc105)" };

};

```

wenn ich das auf der Konsole nachmach dann kommt folgende Ausgabe:

```

Warning:          Changing root directory to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb"

Warning:          No map in include statement, but "xfree86" contains several

                  Using first defined map, "xfree86"

Warning:          Attempt to alias <XFER> to non-existent key <I01>

                  Ignored

Warning:          Attempt to alias <NFER> to non-existent key <I03>

                  Ignored

Warning:          Attempt to alias <AE13> to non-existent key <I05>

                  Ignored

Warning:          No font specified for doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using "helvetica"

Warning:          No font slant for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using "r"

Warning:          No font weight for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using "medium"

Warning:          No font set width for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using "normal"

Warning:          No font variant for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using ""

Warning:          No font encoding for doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using "iso8859-1"

Warning:          No font size for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using 12 point text

Warning:          No height for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using calculated height 10 millimeters

Warning:          No width for text doodad NumLockLabel

                  Using calculated width 19.8 millimeters

Warning:          No font specified for doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using "helvetica"

Warning:          No font slant for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using "r"

Warning:          No font weight for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using "medium"

Warning:          No font set width for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using "normal"

Warning:          No font variant for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using ""

Warning:          No font encoding for doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using "iso8859-1"

Warning:          No font size for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using 12 point text

Warning:          No height for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using calculated height 10 millimeters

Warning:          No width for text doodad CapsLockLabel

                  Using calculated width 26.4 millimeters

Warning:          No font specified for doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using "helvetica"

Warning:          No font slant for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using "r"

Warning:          No font weight for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using "medium"

Warning:          No font set width for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using "normal"

Warning:          No font variant for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using ""

Warning:          No font encoding for doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using "iso8859-1"

Warning:          No font size for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using 12 point text

Warning:          No height for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using calculated height 10 millimeters

Warning:          No width for text doodad ScrollLockLabel

                  Using calculated width 39.6 millimeters

Warning:          Multiple occurences of map[Lock+LevelThree]= 1 in FOUR_LEVEL_ALPHABETIC

                  Ignored

Warning:          Compat map for group 2 redefined

                  Using new definition

Warning:          Compat map for group 3 redefined

                  Using new definition

Warning:          Compat map for group 4 redefined

                  Using new definition

Warning:          Compat map for group 2 redefined

                  Using new definition

Warning:          Compat map for group 3 redefined

                  Using new definition

Warning:          Compat map for group 4 redefined

                  Using new definition

Segmentation fault

```

Was mir leider nichts sagt.

Anscheinend ist 

>Warning:          No map in include statement, but "xfree86" contains several

>                  Using first defined map, "xfree86"

der Punkt wo er eine falsche Keymap waehlt und ab dann alles durcheinanderbringt.

Aber wo fehlt die Map in welchem include statement?

----------

## Meikel

Hast du mal probiert, in der XF86Config das Keyboard-Model  "pc105" zu nennen, anstatt "pc-105" ???

----------

## Meikel

Hast du mal probiert, in der XF86Config das Keyboard-Model  "pc105" zu nennen, anstatt "pc-105" ???

----------

## tc

Ja, hab ich schon. Wollte es noch posten, habs aber dann vergessen.

Hat auch nix gebracht.

----------

## tc

Nun hab ichs!

keine Ahnung was da los war aber es gab noch ein zweites xkbcomp in /usr/X11R6/bin, habs über das andere kopiert, nun läuft wieder alles.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfeversuche

----------

